# flyer kriterien



## zeitmensch (2. September 2004)

hey jungs,

sorry, dass ich wieder nerve .
aber ich weiß, wenn jemand man was drauf hat , dann seid das gewiss ihr jungs und mädels.
nun zu meiner frage :

kennt jemand vielleicht eine adresse im netz , in der das thema flyergestaltung in der theorie und in der praxis in angriff nimmt ?
ich hatte soetwas ähnlichem schonmal im netz begegnet !

danke im voraus


----------



## Mythos007 (2. September 2004)

=> http://www.cyberhafen.de/service_druckdaten.php

mfg Mythos007


----------



## BartS (5. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *=> http://www.cyberhafen.de/service_druckdaten.php
> 
> mfg Mythos007 *



Das ist ja wirklich richtig günstig. Nehmen die auch pdf-Dateien an? Finde da keinen Hinweis dazu.

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Sorry.


----------

